# Needed Third Insurance Carrier Called



## ldusek (Apr 3, 2008)

Needed What Is The Third Type Of Insurance Called After A Patinet Has A Primary, Seconday, The Third???? What Is It Called????


----------



## nbc1953 (Apr 3, 2008)

tertiary


----------

